# Hi from Goleta,CA (next to Santa Barbara)



## marksb (Jun 20, 2009)

After what was the start of year 3 without bess for our fruit trees we rented 3 hives (to put at 2 locations.) After a couple of months and acceptance by the family (ie. nobody got harrased by the bees) we decided to have our own hives for the future. We got started later in the year ordering bees and ended up on a waiting list. We ended up buying the 2 rental hives at the one location and the 2 new hives bees finally arrived in early June for a total of 3 hives in one location and 1 hive in another.

We started with just single deep hives and have now added additional deeps to 3 of the 4 hives. Both of the rental hives swarmed. One of them recovered quite well (it now has a second deep), the other not so well. We will be checking it this weekend to see wether succesfully it produced a new queen. We aren't sure how it will do. Our check 2 weeks ago had only one capped queen cell and 2-3 frames of capped drone cells but very few capped worker cells. We had a local person help us with the initial hive inspections.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Mark, look forward to your future posts.


----------



## SBBeeman (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Mark:
I'm a new beek as well, with only one hive. I am rather close to you compared to most folks in the group..right off Modoc Rd near Las Positas. Perhaps we can share hive stories sometime!

- Jeff -


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome, I'm not too far away down in Westlake Village. I've got 8 hives plus a struggling little observation hive, and just harvested some great sage honey.

Always love an excuse to bring the kayak (and/or wife) up to Santa Barbara area; let me know if you ever need help. 

PM me or you can call 818-439-9233.


----------



## More Mesa Mark (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Neighbors,

I also live in the Santa Barbara/Goleta area and am interested in bees. 

I've read a bunch of books on the topic, but books can only take you so far. I wonder if I could accompany a local beekeeper on a hive inspection, maybe learn more about local conditions.

I have a veil and a flexible schedule.

Thanks in advance -

Mark M.
452-2405


----------

